# Él quiere volver al verano del dos mil y pico.



## Formenteras

Hola me gustaría saber cómo se traduciría esta frase en portugués: 
*Él quiere volver al verano del dos mil y pico. *
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Vanda

Formenteras said:


> Hola me gustaría saber cómo se traduciría esta frase en portugués:
> *Él quiere volver al verano del dos mil y pico. *
> Muchas gracias!!



"Ele quer voltar ao verão de 2000 e cacetada' é uma opção.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal, diz-se correntemente _'verão de 2000 e tal'._ Muitas vezes também se diz _'2000 e qualquer coisa' _ou mesmo uma expressão quase idêntica à espanhola _'2000 e picos'._


----------



## coquis14

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, diz-se correntemente _'verão de 2000 e tal'._ Muitas vezes também se diz _'2000 e qualquer coisa' _ou mesmo uma expressão quase idêntica à espanhola _'2000 y pico._


----------



## Tomby

Estoy dando vueltas casi todo el día a esta expresión española y creo que, aunque gramaticalmente esté correcta, no encaja bien en su contexto.
En español al decir "y pico" significa "_aproximadamente_" pero denota "_cierta distancia_" que aquí no existe. Decir "del dos mil y pico" creo que incluye al 2008, al 2009, etc. Por ejemplo si encajaría si dijese "el Cisma de Oriente se produjo en el mil y pico" (si mal no recuerdo fue en el 1054). No sé si me explico.
Cuando nos referimos a una cantidad de dinero es más fácil de aplicar. Por ejemplo, ¿cuánto te ha costado?; respuesta: "dos mil y pico". En portugués creo que podría decirse "_dois mil e uns trocos_". O sea, el precio podría ser 2009€, 2010€, 2014€, etc. pero no 2054€. No obstante, la _aproximación_ "y pico" suele aplicarse a números "redondos", por ejemplo, no se suele decir "me costó 2007 euros y pico". Creo que ha sido algo farragoso de explicar.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Formenteras

vaya respuestas más increibles! muchas gracias así sí que da gusto aprender!!


----------



## Carfer

Coquis, nós dizemos mesmo _'2000 *e *pico*s*', _muito semelhante, por isso, à expressão espanhola _'2000 y pico' (_costumamos usar o plural, ao contrário de vocês).
A explicação de Tombatossals fez-me perceber porém, que se morfológicamente a semelhança é grande, já do ponto de vista semântico parece não ser bem o mesmo. Quando dizemos _'e picos'_ queremos dizer _'e pouco'_, _'e mais qualquer coisa' _ou_ 'mais uns pós', 'uns trocos, _como bem nota TT_._ Denota proximidade e não distância. _'Às duas e picos'_ é, em português, pouco depois das duas horas, não, por exemplo, às duas e meia.


----------



## ceballos

Acho que em espanhol é como em português e não denota distância mas sim o contrário.


----------



## Tomby

Yo sigo encontrando extraña la frase "Él quiere volver al verano del dos mil y pico". La ambigüedad del "y pico" la encuentro exagerada, máxime teniendo en cuenta que es un lapso de tiempo relativamente cercano, del "verano del 2001 al del 2007" porque el del 2008 sería "...al verano pasado". Son puntos de vista.
¡Saludos!


----------



## ceballos

Yo también creo que la frase es extraña pero al mismo tiempo para mí y pico es un poco más de algo.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Habia una canción popular en mi infancia cuyo refrán era:

" Eram pr'aí sete e picos
oito e coisa, nove e tal... "

Se refiere a horas : siete horas y pico, ocho horas y cosa, nueve horas y tal... 
Me parece que pico solo denota indefinición - dos mil y pico: no se sabe bien qué año (debe ser uno, dos, tres, o poco más porque se fuera más proximo de ahora, se saberia el año exacto). Siete y pico: después de las siete, antes de las ocho. 

Tenemos una expresión curiosa em portugués: mil novecentos e troca o passo. Es como mil novecentos e picos.


----------



## Carfer

Atomina said:


> Habia una canción popular en mi infancia cuyo refrán era:
> 
> " Eram pr'aí sete e picos
> oito e coisa, nove e tal... "


 

Lá popular era! Mas como eu embirrava com ela! E ainda hoje embirro, vá-se lá saber porquê (não é pelos picos)!


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Carfer said:


> Lá popular era! Mas como eu embirrava com ela! E ainda hoje embirro, vá-se lá saber porquê (não é pelos picos)!


 
LOL

Tem graça, eu achava-a uma canção bem-disposta! Dá-me ideia que a malta quando a cantava já estava alegrota!


----------

